# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #235 (05/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (26. März 2020)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Auch in Zeiten von Corona gibt es wie gewohnt unseren zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 05/2020! Hier werden eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen gelesen, analysiert und verarbeitet.

*Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft  mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder  digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige  Info. *

Die neue Ausgabe erhaltet ihr planmäßig ab dem 01. April 2020 - kein Scherz - am Kiosk eurer Wahl, sofern dieser offen haben sollte. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht, in diesen Zeiten sollte man auf Kontakt ja generell verzichten, der kann den bedruckten Zellstoff in digitaler Form erwerben. Die PDF wird am Freitag vor dem Erstverkaufstag, in diesem Fall ist das der 27. März 2020, veröffentlicht. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PCGH in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel (und natürlich wegen der Prämien! Ahhh die Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (Raff hat nach einem Upgrade gar keinen Schlafbedarf mehr), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## sesharim (26. März 2020)

Mal ne frage warum sollte man sich für bis zu 450 ne mittelklasse Karte kaufen die die neuen features nur begrenzt nutzen kann wenn man sich ne 1080ti für 250 euro gebraucht  oder sogar wenn man glück hat ne neue für 320€ kaufen kann (amazon)?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. März 2020)

Moin!

Eine GTX 1080 Ti für 250 Euro ist super - aber absolut kein Normalpreis. 

Der Fokus des Vergleichstests liegt auf ordentlichen Modellen mit zukunftsfähigen 8 GiByte Speicher. Und die Betonung auf dem "bis zu", denn faktisch geht's (derzeit) um Modelle zwischen rund 330 und 430 Euro. Ursprünglich geplant war bis 400 Euro, aber Corona hat schon vor einigen Wochen die Richtung angezeigt. Spannend wird sein, wohin sich die Preise entwickeln.

MfG
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (26. März 2020)

Cool  Magazin ist schon vorgemerkt.


----------



## Basileukum (27. März 2020)

Das hört sich doch interessant an. 

Die Shadowrunumsetzung kann ich nur empfehlen, sehr gute Wahl für ein Spiel als Zugabe fürs Heft. 

PS: Glaub da hat sich ein "Propeller" in die Liste der Soundsysteme eingeschlichen, wollt wohl auch mal auftönen anstatt leise sein!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. März 2020)

Gefixt, danke!

Übrigens: Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Corona-Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gonozal (28. März 2020)

HiHo ich hab den Code vom Heft für das Spiel eingelöst und die Mail mit dem Steam Key erhalten. Stream meldet ungültiger Code. Das Steamcode der mir angezeit wird ist auch ewas Kürzer als sonst.
Was kann ich tun oder besser gesagt wer ist denn für dieses support zuständig.
Ich bin Abonent und Ja ich kann Copy & Paste so das ein Tippfehler ausgeschlossen ist 

Gelöst Danke


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. März 2020)

Bei mir ist die Ausgabe gestern angekommen. Am interessantesten fand ich den KI Artikel, da ich dort viel Neues gelernt habe.
Zu dem GPU Artikel: 8GB bekam man 2014 schon voll. Mittlerweile ist meine gtx 1080 4 Jahre alt und bei entsprechenden Detailstufen ist der vram immer voll, von daher würde ich erst ab 16GB Vram von einer zukunftsfähigen GPU sprechen. Leider gibts in dem Bereich noch nicht allzu viel bezahlbare Karten


----------



## Metbier (29. März 2020)

Ich freu mich auf die Ausgabe und bin gespannt ob ich die richtige Wahl getroffen hab beim Kauf der "XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc III Ultra".  Meine geliebte Zotac 1070 muss leider gehen wegen kauf eines 21:9 Monitors Mit 3440x1440. Die Karte sollte Dienstag ankommen also noch bevor ich die Ausgabe in Händen halte Mein Gefühl ist aber gut.
Ist nur ein Übergang, bis die neuen karten raus kommen. Ich wollte nicht so lange warten das ich meine Spiele in höchsten Einstellungen spielen kann. Die Zotac ist gut, aber bei dem 21:9 Monitor kommt sie doch sehr an ihre Grenzen.  Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (30. März 2020)

Meine Kiosks hier in der ganzen Umgebung haben alle geschlossen. Dann werde ich mal am 01.04 die üblichen Einkaufsmärkte abklappern für das neue Heft


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Meine Kiosks hier in der ganzen Umgebung haben alle geschlossen. Dann werde ich mal am 01.04 die üblichen Einkaufsmärkte abklappern für das neue Heft



Viel Glück, aber bitte dabei nicht anstecken!
Wir können leider derzeit* nicht garantieren, dass die noch geöffneten Verkaufsstellen auch alle wie gewohnt beliefert werden, das ist in Zeiten geschlossener Grenzen ja noch ein zweites Hindernis für den Print-Vertrieb. Wenn es da zu Verzögerungen kommt, könnte die 05 erst ein paar Tage später im Regal liegen. (Dafür enthält jedes PCGH-Heft das Äquivalent von gut 200 Seiten Klopapier zum selber ausschneiden!)


*: So jedenfalls mein Stand der Dinge. Möglich, dass Thilo heute schon aktuelleres Feedback hatte, aber letzte Woche konnte man über den Ablauf der anstehenden Auslieferung nur spekulieren. In jedem Fall sei noch einmal auf die diversen Bestell- und Online-Möglichkeiten verwiesen:
Computec Shop
Computec Shop
pc games hardware: Gefunden bei United-Kiosk.de
OnlineKiosk - E-Magazines: PC Games Hardware Magazin


----------



## remus45 (30. März 2020)

Der Artikel bzgl. alter CPUs war äußerst Interessant. Jedoch hätte ich dort gerne ein 1366-System als "Revival-Trend" der letzten Jahre gesehen, da ich selbst noch ein solches System habe. Wird da noch etwas nachkommen, oder ist euer 1366 System endgültig abgetaucht ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. März 2020)

Moin!



Metbier schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf die Ausgabe und bin gespannt ob ich die richtige Wahl getroffen hab beim Kauf der "XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc III Ultra".  Meine geliebte Zotac 1070 muss leider gehen wegen kauf eines 21:9 Monitors Mit 3440x1440. Die Karte sollte Dienstag ankommen also noch bevor ich die Ausgabe in Händen halte Mein Gefühl ist aber gut.
> Ist nur ein Übergang, bis die neuen karten raus kommen. Ich wollte nicht so lange warten das ich meine Spiele in höchsten Einstellungen spielen kann. Die Zotac ist gut, aber bei dem 21:9 Monitor kommt sie doch sehr an ihre Grenzen.  Ich bin gespannt!



Und? Ich bin relativ sicher, dass du das richtige Produkt gekauft hast. Und du (auch noch, mit all den Vergleichsobjekten)? 



remus45 schrieb:


> Der Artikel bzgl. alter CPUs war äußerst  Interessant. Jedoch hätte ich dort gerne ein 1366-System als  "Revival-Trend" der letzten Jahre gesehen, da ich selbst noch ein  solches System habe. Wird da noch etwas nachkommen, oder ist euer 1366  System endgültig abgetaucht ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fürchte, da kommt nichts mehr von uns. Wir haben das System wieder in seine Einzelteile zerlegt und verstaut, da das stundenlange Testen mit Schein-Erfolg - und dann nur noch Abstürze - irgendwann nicht mehr mit unserer Arbeitsweise, die am Ende einen fertigen Artikel sieht, vereinbar war. Dir sei aber versichert, dass so ein Gulftown/Westmere erwartungsgemäß wirklich schnell ist, wenn man ihn Richtung 4 GHz prügelt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## KaterTom (31. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Meine Kiosks hier in der ganzen Umgebung haben alle geschlossen. Dann werde ich mal am 01.04 die üblichen Einkaufsmärkte abklappern für das neue Heft



Was spricht denn gegen die digitale Version? Im Abo bekommst du die sogar früher als das Heft. Du kannst die Hefte natürlich auch einzeln ohne Abo kaufen.


----------



## remus45 (1. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, da kommt nichts mehr von uns. Wir haben das System wieder in seine Einzelteile zerlegt und verstaut, da das stundenlange Testen mit Schein-Erfolg - und dann nur noch Abstürze - irgendwann nicht mehr mit unserer Arbeitsweise, die am Ende einen fertigen Artikel sieht, vereinbar war. Dir sei aber versichert, dass so ein Gulftown/Westmere erwartungsgemäß wirklich schnell ist, wenn man ihn Richtung 4 GHz prügelt.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Das die Westmere-EP schnell ist, habe ich selbst bemerkt. Betreibe seit einigen Jahren einen X5650 mit 4,5GHz auf einem Rampage II Extreme (das Board hilft auf jeden Fall beim übertakten).
Jedoch nerven langsam die alten Schnittstellen (SATA2, kein M.2, USB 2.0 etc.)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. April 2020)

Was den "normalen" Kiosk angeht, verweise ich gerne auf Mykiosk.de. Dort sollten auch in der aktuellen Lage alle Verkaufsstellen zu finden sein.

Ansonsten haben wir aktuell ein paar richtig fesche Spiele im Angebot für das Digitalabo. C&C Remastered, Resi 3, Mount & Blade 2....


----------



## rolli (1. April 2020)

Heißt es im Deutschen nicht "neuronales Netz"?
Die Variante "neurales Netz" ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Wikipedia übersetzt das englische "neural circuit" jedenfalls mit "neuronales Netz".

Inhaltlich dennoch interessant, was übrigens auf das gesamte Heft zutrifft.


----------



## Homerclon (2. April 2020)

Gonozal schrieb:


> HiHo ich hab den Code vom Heft für das Spiel eingelöst und die Mail mit dem Steam Key erhalten. Stream meldet ungültiger Code. Das Steamcode der mir angezeit wird ist auch ewas Kürzer als sonst.
> Was kann ich tun oder besser gesagt wer ist denn für dieses support zuständig.
> Ich bin Abonent und Ja ich kann Copy & Paste so das ein Tippfehler ausgeschlossen ist



Das ist kein Steam-Key, sondern ein Gutschein-Code (100% Nachlass) für Gamesplanet.com, von dort bekommt man dann den Steam-Key. Steht so auch im Heft (Seite 7, unter "Installation"), und ist nicht das erste mal (IIRC zum dritten mal).


----------



## Metbier (2. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja....die ist wohl ganz okay, aber mein System scheint mit der wohl nicht in Einklang zu sein. Ich hab hier und da Schwierigkeiten. in Battlefield 1 ist es ganz schlimm! Und das Need vor Speed von 2015 geht nicht mal an. Sie wird auch leider sehr warm, ich hab im Hotspot schon 100°C gesehen und beim spielen sind 80°C und mehr keine Seltenheit. Auch die Lüfter werden dann dementsprechend laut! Nach dem umstellen ins Silent Bios (was sie ja zum glück hat) ist es mit den Temperaturen und der Lautstärke besser, Spiele Probleme sind immer noch da. Ich hab schon im Forum nach gefragt, meine allgemeine Systemleistung soll wohl zu wenig sein. Mit Übertackten hab ich es nicht so. ich weiß man kann mehr aus Ram und CPU rausholen, macht es nicht erst mal bis die neuen CPUs raus kommen ein Ryzen 5 1600 und DDR4-3200 Speicher vorübergehend ?! ​​


----------



## LastManStanding (4. April 2020)

Seite 8. "Neue Hardware 2020"
Unter "Ryzen in aller munde"



> Ryzen 3000 alias Zen 3 darf daher als Refresh von Zen2 betrachtet werden



Zu ändern ist es natürlich in den "Print"nicht mehr. Aber ein Hinweis für die Digitale Version!


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. April 2020)

für "Praxis: Mainboard-Wasserkühlung".

+ Gegenüberstellung DIY-Kühler+günstiges MB vs. Monoblock+teures MB --> kleine Auswahl, aber mit Hirnschmalz realisiert .

- Ich hätte mir als DIY Vertreter Anfitec gewünscht, da sie ohne Säge, Feile und Bohrer auskommen.

Ich habe mit Watercool und Anfitec meine Erfahrungen gemacht ...

Anfitec 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Watercool



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... und beim Watercool VRM Kühler sogar die Anfitec Haltelaschen übernommen, da ich die versetzten Bohrungen meines X299 Raider ansonsten nicht hätte erreichen können. Deswegen halte ich die universellen Anfitec Spannungswandlerkühler für die durchdachtere Lösung.

Universal

Passsschablonen der unterschiedlichen UPC VRM Größen werden im Bereich "Service" zusätzlich zur Verfügung gestellt.

http://anfi-tec.de/UPCskizze.pdf


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2020)

04/2020 so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




05/2020 so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Llares (8. April 2020)

Diese Ausgabe fand ich richtig interessant. Danke dafür. Habe ja gerade erst mein System von einem auf 4,5 GHz übertakteten i7 2600K auf einen Ryzen 3600 umgerüstet und fühle mich nun einmal mehr bestätigt, dass das nicht zu spät war und man vorherige Generationen gerne überspringen konnte  Den Test der Lautsprecher fand ich auch klasse, aber mir fehlen da ein paar objektive Informationen: Frequenzbereiche und Leistung wären zwei davon. Und eine Tabelle im Einkaufsführer wäre schön. 

Wann und warum sind Mäuse eigentlich so teuer geworden? Nachdem meine originale MX518, die damals 35€ gekostet hat, letztes Jahr den Geist aufgegeben hat, war ich erstaunt über die Preise für vergleichbare Modelle...  Das selbe ürbrigens bei Tastaturen. Meine alte Logitech G15 läuft imemr noch, aber nach 10 Jahren wollte ich dann doch mal was neues. Bin dann übrigens bei der Creative Sound BlasterX Vanguard K08 gelandet, die es inzwischen für 70 € gibt und alles hat was man ich mir wünschte: Handballenablage, RGB, Lautstärkewalze, leise Omron-Switches, Makrotasten. Wundert mich, dass ihr euch die nie angeschaut habt. 

Die Bezeichnung in den Testtabellen für den Wasserkühlervergleich fand ich etwas kryptisch und habe einige Zeit gebraucht, bis ich durchgestiegen bin. Ohne Erklärung im Fließtext eigentlich nicht zu verstehen, Trotzdem sehr interessant, da bei mir auch eine Custom-WaKü läuft und sich die Frage nach der Kühlung der Spannungswandler und des RAM stellt. Habe versucht den Hecklüfter zu drehen, so dass er ein bläst, aber das gibt zuviele Turbulenzen und damit Lärm.

Die Fortschritte bei KI und neuronalen Netzen sind faszinierend aber auch erschreckend. Wenn man sich anschaut, was heute schon an Fake News durch den Äther geht und welchen Stuß die Menschen glauben, kann man eigentlich so langsam den Abgesang auf die Demokratie starten. Auf jeden Fall sehr spannender Artikel! 

Finde ich klasse, dass ihr so interessante Ausgaben hin bekommt, selbst wenn kein toller Launch neuer Hardware ansteht! Weiter so!


----------



## Sebi4 (8. April 2020)

Hallo

kommt es eigentlich aktuelle auch beim Versand der Print Ausgabe an Abonnenten zu Verzögerungen? Ich habe die 05/2020 leider noch nicht erhalten. An wen kann ich mich wenden, falls es sich nicht um ein generelles Problem handelt?

edit: Scheint eine Einzelfall zu sein. Mir wird jetzt noch mal eine zugeschickt. Hoffentlich kommt die jetzt an.


----------



## der_yappi (9. April 2020)

Habe mir am letzten WE die neue PCGH und euer Testjahrbuch über den Computec-Onlineshop bestellt - bis jetzt ist da leider immer noch nichts da.
Jeden Tag voller Vorfreude zum Briefkasten und dann - nüschd.

Kann mich da der Frage von Sebi4 anschließen.


----------



## Ceigor (9. April 2020)

Llares schrieb:


> Bin dann übrigens bei der Creative Sound BlasterX Vanguard K08 gelandet, die es inzwischen für 70 € gibt und alles hat was man ich mir wünschte: Handballenablage, RGB, Lautstärkewalze, leise Omron-Switches, Makrotasten. Wundert mich, dass ihr euch die nie angeschaut habt.


Heft 10/2017 S.96ff. Wertung 1,44 "Top-Produkt"



Llares schrieb:


> Finde ich klasse, dass ihr so interessante Ausgaben hin bekommt, selbst wenn kein toller Launch neuer Hardware ansteht! Weiter so!


Da schieße ich mich an.
btw: Buenos Eires


----------



## Noirsoleil (10. April 2020)

Ich hab mal ne generelle Frage zum Artikel 
ArrayIst es möglich die Messschriebe zu den akustischen Messungen in Zukunft mit Abzudrucken? Zumindest auszugsweise die Frequnenzgänge und die Isobaren/Polardiagramme vom Abstrahlverhalten?
Ohne diese ist es doch so gut wie unmöglich zu beurteilen ob die Lautsprecher für den eigenen Raum und den eigenen Geschmack geeignet sind. Auch die Wertungszahl hilft da nicht so wirklich weiter. 
Ansonsten Top Ausgabe


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. April 2020)

Die Ausgabe hat mir richtig gut gefallen. 
Bei den Grafikkarten gefällt mir, dass auch einige einfache Modelle dabei waren. Gerade die erhalten oft weniger Aufmerksamkeit, sind aber günstig und gerne auch im Angebot. Daher schön, die in einem vernünftigen Test zu sehen. Und auf die Thicc III habe ich schon lange gewartet. 
Ebenso schön fand ich, auch bei den Bildschirmen günstigere Modelle zu sehen. Die sind nicht für mich interessant, aber genau das, wonach Freunde und Verwandte mitunter suchen.
Ähnlich bei den Lautsprechern. Für mich nicht interessant, für Empfehlungen durchaus.
Der CPU-Vergleich war alleine zum Vergleich der Generationen interessant. Was mit OC möglich ist und welchen Preis man dafür zahlt ist auch spannend.
Der KI-Artikel war richtig umfangreich und interessant.

Die Ausgabe hat mir jedenfalls richtig Spaß gemacht. Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (15. April 2020)

Noirsoleil schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne generelle Frage zum Artikel
> *"Lautsprecher-Vergleichstest: 5 Kandidaten mit 2.0 und 2.1 im Test"*
> 
> Ist es möglich die Messschriebe zu den akustischen Messungen in Zukunft mit Abzudrucken? Zumindest auszugsweise die Frequnenzgänge und die Isobaren/Polardiagramme vom Abstrahlverhalten?
> ...



Ich würde unseren Lautsprecher-Test-Vorgang gern ein wenig umgestalten und mit einer Präzisierung von Testkriterien gleichzeitig ein bisschen nachvollziehbarer machen. Die Headsets könnten dahingehend auch mal eine Überarbeitung vertragen.
Ich hab's auf der Agenda, es steht aber hinter anderen Fachbereichen (Spielegrafik, Raytracing, etc.) auch immer ein bisschen hinten an. Aber nachdem ich (endlich mal) das Soundkarten-Prozedere ein wenig modernisiert und logischer gestaltet habe, müssten da eigentlich auch mal Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer, Headsets etc. besser strukturiert und weniger subjektiv benotet werden... 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Cosmas (15. April 2020)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich würde unseren Lautsprecher-Test-Vorgang gern ein wenig umgestalten und mit einer Präzisierung von Testkriterien gleichzeitig ein bisschen nachvollziehbarer machen. Die Headsets könnten dahingehend auch mal eine Überarbeitung vertragen.
> Ich hab's auf der Agenda, es steht aber hinter anderen Fachbereichen (Spielegrafik, Raytracing, etc.) auch immer ein bisschen hinten an. Aber nachdem ich (endlich mal) das Soundkarten-Prozedere ein wenig modernisiert und logischer gestaltet habe, müssten da eigentlich auch mal Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer, Headsets etc. besser strukturiert und weniger subjektiv benotet werden...
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Das wäre echt gut, wenn das mal käme, da muss man sich leider viel zu häufig auf reine Meinungen verlassen oder sich Alternativen suchen, 
bzw (unter Einfluss der schlechten 128-160kbit Soundqualität) diverse YouTube Kanäle zu Gemüte führen, um einen Eindruck und entsprechende Daten zu erhalten...
Digital Stereophony oder Z-Reviews wären da z.Bsp. erwähnenswert...


----------



## Noirsoleil (17. April 2020)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich würde unseren Lautsprecher-Test-Vorgang gern ein wenig umgestalten und mit einer Präzisierung von Testkriterien gleichzeitig ein bisschen nachvollziehbarer machen. Die Headsets könnten dahingehend auch mal eine Überarbeitung vertragen.
> Ich hab's auf der Agenda, es steht aber hinter anderen Fachbereichen (Spielegrafik, Raytracing, etc.) auch immer ein bisschen hinten an. Aber nachdem ich (endlich mal) das Soundkarten-Prozedere ein wenig modernisiert und logischer gestaltet habe, müssten da eigentlich auch mal Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer, Headsets etc. besser strukturiert und weniger subjektiv benotet werden...
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Super!



Cosmas schrieb:


> Digital Stereophony oder Z-Reviews wären da z.Bsp. erwähnenswert...



Diese YouTube Testmethode entbehrt allerdings auch jeglicher Logik.   Den "Klang" von Lautsprechern aufzunehmen macht in etwa soviel Sinn,  wie an den Klang von Kabeln zu glauben.
Und die Messwerte, welche  unter anderem Digital Stereophony veröffentlicht, sind schon ganz  offensichtlich unbrauchbar weil unter nicht nachvollziehbaren  Bedingungen ermittelt  (Indoor und nicht Freifeld / in einem  Messraum).
Lautsprecher vernüftig zu testen ist eben leider keine Kleinigkeit die man als Privatperson so ohne weiteres durchführen könnte.


----------



## onkel-foehn (29. April 2020)

"Grafikkarten bis 450 € im Test"

Also nur jene welche von AMD ?!?      

MfG Föhn.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. April 2020)

Wie? Sind die 2060S-Modelle trotz der Maßnahmen/Selektion schon ale bei 500 Euro angekommen? Ich denke nicht. 

MfG
Raff


----------

